# Pictures and a Question About a Plant!! (PIC HEAVY!)



## Kwings (Dec 21, 2010)

OK so here is their little house. 










Theres a lot of rabbits in there right now, so don't yell at me because they look crowded they aren't THAT crowded just all mushed together to get at the food lol. 

I decided which doe i'm keeping out of the first litter Anna had and the other 3 are going into their own cage so they can grow out a bit more probably tomorrow. One of the Holland Lops (maybe both of them) will be going to their new home tomorrow the girl who won the easter basket i donated a live rabbit for will be coming to pick her up tomorrow and i'm going to offer her both of them if she wants both of them, if not thats fine lol. her and the other Holland lop i think are fixed because they will NOT get pregnant they have had 4 chances and i'm going to re home them.

They are almost never ALL up in the top part but it was salad time! 










The Anna babies, you almost cant tell them apart from momma now. 























































Benji (lop) and bucca (chin) sharing a dandelion green.










Now does anyone know what kind of plant this is? Can my rabbits eat it? To me it looks like someones ground cover got out of control. 










I have more pics of this plant if you need to see them, i'm just wondering because its all over the yard but if they can eat it awesome, if not i'll have to be careful about letting them eat grass, i already am they don't get anything thats not grass, clover or dandelions lol.


----------



## Millroad (Oct 15, 2010)

I don't know specifically but it is almost certainly something in the mint family (Lamiaceae), so you could start there. Possibly _Glechoma hederacea_, known variously as Gill-over-the-Ground, Ground Ivy, or Creeping Charlie

Cute bunnies!


----------



## a7736100 (Jun 4, 2009)

probably Henbit


----------



## Kwings (Dec 21, 2010)

I've looked up henbit and Glechoma hederacea and they look soooo similar to my plant but mine has more purple in the leaves, none of the pictures i looked at his the purple/maroon coloring on the leaved until i looked up purple dead nettle which i discovered when i was reading about henbit but Purple dead nettle is TOO purple lol.

EDITED: Ok i'm like 90% sure its Glechoma hederacea or Ground ivy, after doing more reading and finding more pictures, now to find out if its OK for my rabbits to eat it.


----------



## MaggieJ (Feb 6, 2006)

If the crushed leaves have a minty smell it is almost certainly Glechoma hederacea or ground ivy. Yours is prettier than what we have here, so it could be a variety developed as a ground cover. I don't think it is useful as a feed for rabbits, but you could do further research by putting the botanical name into a search engine plus the words *toxicity rabbits*. If that doesn't help, try other combinations such as *toxic to rabbits* or *rabbit resistant*. Plants labelled as rabbit resistant are usually no good as rabbit feed even if they are not toxic because the rabbits don't find them palatable.


----------



## Kwings (Dec 21, 2010)

I just want to make sure if they manage to get at some they aren't going to die, i'm very careful when i go out and pick their grass out of the yard. 

We're going to set up an area for them to eat the grass and run around on the ground so i'm wanting to make sure its ok. lol.



EDITED: From what i can tell its not OK in large quantities, Which is OK because the front of the house is covered with the stuff but not so much the back area where the bunnies will be eating the grass so thats good. It says it MAY be toxic to rabbits but they don't like its bitter taste so they don't usually eat it, there was a story about horses getting too much of the stuff and dieing from it. 

I'll just continue to be careful about what i pick for them and make sure their pen area stays as ground ivy free as possible. 

Thanks guys!


----------



## MaggieJ (Feb 6, 2006)

Good to know. Thanks, Kwings, for the follow-up.


----------



## Kwings (Dec 21, 2010)

MaggieJ said:


> Good to know. Thanks, Kwings, for the follow-up.


No problem! I know a lot of people learn from others questions ( i know i have!) so i figured it wouldn't hurt to follow up on what i found.


----------



## Waiting Falcon (Nov 25, 2010)

I think it is speedwell I have some and the bumblebees are really feeding on it


----------



## Honorine (Feb 27, 2006)

Its Ajuga/Bugleweed. I'm uncertain if rabbits can eat it or not, I don't think they really like it though.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

Looks to me like a well developed (older) creeping jenny/creeping charlie. Glechoma hederacea), also known as ground ivy. http://sunnyside-gardens.com/ask-the-expert/creeping-charlie/

It's not toxic in small amounts, but is NOT a good feed. It's been used as a salad green for centuries (slightly minty with a peppery taste) but it's toxic in a field to cattle and horses (larger quantities..not just a mouthful). It's a diuretic as well as an astringent, btw. and harder than anything to get rid of in a field  Even burdock can be gotten rid of..this stuff is like...kudzu.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

UGG! Creeping Charlie! It takes over everything. Yes they can eat it.


----------



## hardworkingwoman (Jun 4, 2009)

We have this all over the place. I thought it was called ground ivy.


----------



## Kwings (Dec 21, 2010)

hardworkingwoman said:


> We have this all over the place. I thought it was called ground ivy.


I read a lot about Henbit and it said it has a lot of look a likes and that none of them were poisonous (and all edible?) so you didn't have to worry too much if you were eating the right thing or not. But it was talking about for people. 

I grabbed some and smelled it today and it smells more peppery to me then minty but i can smell that minty smell in there a little bit. 

The fact that all these plants look the same is probably why everyone is calling it something different. I'm glad they can eat it, i'm not looking to feed it exclusively but just wanted to make sure if they did get into some of it i wouldn't wake up to dead rabbits the next day. 

Its possible the site that said it wasn't OK for rabbits was wrong, a lot of sites are wrong on a lot of things. especially when it comes to animal care/feeding it seems. 

Thanks for the help guys!


----------



## fireweed farm (Dec 31, 2010)

It may be one of the many Veronica species.


----------



## Cheribelle (Jul 23, 2007)

Creeping Charlie, we have a lot of it. My buns get a handful a day.


----------



## stars at night (Mar 12, 2021)

Kwings said:


> OK so here is their little house.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it looks like chickweed


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Chickweed has white flowers. It most definitely not chickweed. 
BTW, rabbits love chickweed.

This thread is 10 years old now.

I'm pretty sure the plant in question is creeping charley. Mine looks just like it right now.


----------



## Gayle in KY (May 13, 2002)

I think it's Purple Deadnettle


----------

